# Best bow buck to date!



## 2dumb2knowbetter (Oct 13, 2016)

Not a monster but for a ol country boy and public land in the mountains  I couldn't be happier... 

So last night i settled in around 430, saw 10 deer total but this guy was 150 yds out behind a group of does that busted my walk in trail but didn't really spook just eased off the other haller, I couldn't see this deer but could hear him walking in the leaves... well i threw a fawn bleat and young buck grunt and here he comes, it was last light i had to make a quick shot and felt like i hit back... immediately backed out and made some calls one of which was to Mr. Jerry Russell and he hooked me up with a buddy of his by the name of Matt Wilkes and we made the recovery today.... deer was dead last night but when in doubt back out... tree sharks, full length  2119 easton arrows, got a pass through and dead deer in 150 yds..... i wish the yotes wouldn't have found him but thats the way hunting goes..


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice buck! Shame the coyotes got to him.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 13, 2016)

So glad you found him despite the carnage.  Congratulations Brandon!!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice job!  Great buck.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2016)

Good job


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 13, 2016)

That is a great deer man.  Congratulations. Stupid coyotes.


----------



## Rix56 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats man!  Great buck!  Looking forward to the next yote I shoot, as always!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats.RC


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2016)

That is a very nice deer. Congratulations. Coyotes have changed the way we wait on trailing wounded animals.  No matter the shot placement if you wait more than an hour after dark the yotes will be close to being on it. I hunt for the meat for me and my family not the totes so now a days I am more aggressive on a track than in years past.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice buck, that pic will make you hate coyotes!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 17, 2016)

congrat !!!!! x2 on what RC said


----------



## GrayG (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2016)

Glad it worked out.  Fine buck.


----------

